# Homekit et AppleTV - Intensité lumineuse



## philming (14 Janvier 2020)

Hello a tous !
Voila je voudrais créer un raccourcis dans iOS qui fassent successivement les choses suivantes :
- teindre les lumières de la maison
- Allumer des lumières d’ambiance du salon
- Allumer mon AppleTV (qui a son tour allumera Ampli et TV).

Mes lumières sont des kits Ikea, qui marchent bien, ca j'arrive a intégrer sans souci.
Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour allumer l'ATV. Ou la sortir de veille. Ce qu'il se passe lorque j'appuie simplement sur un bouton de sa télécommande.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel séquence utiliser dans la construction du raccourcis pour ce faire ?

Merci pour votre aide !

Par Ailleurs : J'ai créé des raccourcis pour que l'intensité lumineuses des lampes du couloir de mon appartement varie en fonction de l'heure.
Histoire que si je me lève a 3h du mat, je ne me prenne pas toutes les loupiotes a plein régime dans la tronche...
Les lumieres sont activées par un capteur de mouvement (Ikea aussi).
Je pensais que ca suffirait mais en fait non. l'intensité lumineuse reste toujours la même. Quelqu'un sait comment faire ce que je souhaite ?
Merci a vous


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Pour tes lumières, où as tu paramétré ces données ? Automatisation dans l'app maison ? 

Concernant ta première demande, je reste ici pour voir les réponses apportées ça m'interesse aussi. L'apple TV ne semble pas automatisable, et je ne connais pas le lien entre l'app "Maison" et "raccourci".


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Janvier 2020)

philming a dit:


> Hello a tous !
> Voila je voudrais créer un raccourcis dans iOS qui fassent successivement les choses suivantes :
> - teindre les lumières de la maison
> - Allumer des lumières d’ambiance du salon
> ...



Concernant ta question sur l’intensité des lumières, cela n’est pas possible avec la solution IKEA (pas dispo dans l’app IKEA et impossible à automatiser dans l’app maison d’Apple car le détecteur d’IKEA n’est pas HomeKit). 
Pour info, c’est tout à fait possible avec le détecteur Philips Hue. 

Pour l’Apple TV, nous pouvons lancer une lecture de musique lors d’une automatisation mais pas de vidéo (ni extinction ou allumage). 
Il est peut être possible de l’activer en modifiant simplement le volume du son... à voir.


----------



## philming (16 Janvier 2020)

Alors j'ai avancé un peu.
J'ai créé des raccourcis dans l'appli Home qui englobent les loupiottes de mon entrée, et qui font varier la luminosité / les ampoules On / off en fonction de l'heure.
A l'heure dite, le groupe s'allume a la luminosité demandée. Mais c'est tout. Au prochain passage de quelqu'un dans le couloir, c’est le même réglage qui s'allume, et je ne sais pas ou / comment il est déterminé. Ce n'est pas le dernier utilisé sinon ca résoudrait mon problème...
A propos du scénario allumer / éteindre les lampes du salon et allumer l'ATV j'ai trouvé !
Il faut passer par l'App raccourcis.
Dans celle la créer un raccourcis en mettant
- la scène de lumière que vous voulez
- Choisir l'appli Apple TV remote, et déclencher "Réactiver "Salon*"". Salon c’est le nom de mon Apple TV. Donc il faut choisir la votre dans la liste. Et la ca marche.


----------

